# Maine Coons?



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

As some of you might know - I've been contemplating getting a new cat. I've decided to put it back until Christmas - to give Halifax a few months to get used to me and his new daddy. ^_^

I've been debating on whether to get another Himmie, a Persian or a Maine ****.

I've had a mixture of a Maine **** before... well... actually 2 of them... and I was wondering if anyone could answer this all important question. ^_^ Please?

How much are Maine Coons generally? How much did you get them for? Just price ranges would be fine. I don't want to get ripped off paying too much - or tell the breeder she is asking too much when I am getting a great deal.

I've tried looking through shelters for a Maine ****, I've still not found one that is compatible with other cats or dogs or... well... people, that is in my area. So - I'm thinking about a breeder if I can't find one at that time.


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Gabi, where are you located?????


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan was £300... but down in the sout of England Maine Coons go for £400... I am unsure why, I am just assuming that vets bills/injections cost more for some reason.

Good breeders make very little if any profit so bear in mind how much innoculations, worming etc costs as well as general day to day care of the kitten and Queen.

Dylan was innoculated, wormed, vet checked and the breeder insured him for 6 weeks.

Hope that helps

Hayley x x


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

In the deepest depths of... ummm... South Carolina. ^_^


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Go to http://www.petfinder.com and do a search for Maine Coons in South Carolina......I just did it and it gave me quite a few results


----------



## Ianthe (Jun 7, 2004)

Here are some of the cats I found.....




































Thats just a few of them


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

good luck on your search, I was going to suggest petfinder too, but someoen beat me to it.

Where in SC are you? I'm in Greenville 

so, howdy neighbor!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Hiya =P I've been to Greenville before - man... that's a long drive from where I'm from (like 4+ hours I believe)! ^_^ I had to go there to pick up my hedgehogs... very quiet place!

I checked out petfinder - I narrowed down the results to male Maine Coons that are in my area. I'm hoping that by the time Christmas rolls around I'll be able to find one that suits my needs. =/ So far my list has turned up some nice cats... but they are either declawed (and wonderful), not friendly twords cats, dogs or children and sometimes... just don't look like Maine Coons to me. Doh! I expanded my search area - and when I found just the perfect one... he lives on the bottom of Florida... blah...

I don't want to get a cat that's declawed - my current cat might take advantage of that. I would hate to adopt a cat that doesn't like other cats or dogs... since that's what I'll be getting (another cat and like... 2 dogs)... and I want a Maine **** that looks like a Maine ****. I know I'll find one eventually though. ^_^ I'll keep a positive attitude.

While I'm shelter shopping, I'm checking out breeders as well. I've found one - GentleGiants - they also happen to be in my CATS USA mag... so I'm considering them (but there are quite a few other breeders too). I just wish I knew how much they go for... it would help me make a decision most definitly.

They say that Maine **** males can get up to 22 lbs or more! That's a lot of cat! It's like a big teady bear... with knives on their feet. I'm kinda excited... even though it's almost half a year away! *the dance of happiness*


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

its good that you're doing this the right way - with patience. You don't want to rush into anything and end up with a cat that isn't just right for you.

I still think Petfinder is a great way to go, and I'm not sure if you did this or not, but when you do a search you can have them keep that search (I think you have to register...free) and email you when new cats are found. I have four different searches for dogs in or around my area (even though I won't be getting one for well over a year, I just like to see them). 

Hope that helps


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I think I found a price range for Maine Coons finally, at least from the breeder perspective. I've seen them go from anywhere from $300 (very rare) to $3,000!

I'm seeing $500 as the starting ground for most breeders, at least in the south east area. Some breeders I think deserve this much - while others - after I view their breeding stock - wish they would lower their prices... a lot! Of course those places aren't close enough for me to consider them. Any breeder that takes pictures of their breeding stock with visible knots in their fur and other deformities while they are in a cage is not my kind of place.

I'm still very enamored with GentleGiants - their breeding stock looks great! ^_^ They only have 5 queens and 1 sire it looks like. I'm wondering if that would affect the prices too much? I'm going to make an inquirey to their price ranges for their kitties... I'm writing a letter right now... anyone have any ideas how I can make this letter sound very nice? This still isn't the final word on my decision - but I really love their kitties...

P.S. If there are any breeders on this site - I would really love your input so I won't sound too silly or demanding. I don't want to be one of those problem customers that they talk about years afterwords... especially if I want to make a good impression. I won't be sending in my letter for a week or so - to give time for replies.


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Gabreilla Moushigo said:


> They say that Maine **** males can get up to 22 lbs or more! That's a lot of cat!


I just realized... that my half breed Maine **** cat weighs 18 lbs! I guess if I get another Maine **** - he won't be much bigger than the cat I already have. =P


----------



## catobsessed4 (Mar 23, 2004)

Try http://mainecoonrescue.com/ - I don't know if it will help you, but if you'd like to rescue a Maine **** instead of purchasing one, you might want to check with them.

(Edited to fix link)


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

I've seen that site - and I truely wish I could go up there and get a cat. It's just too long of a drive to get a new kitty. =/ But thank you. ^_^

Update: Still going to send in letter to the breeder I was checking out to check on prices for Maine Coons. My fiance said that we can try for a shelter cat if one can suite our needs - but if we can't find one that he is more than willing to get a Maine **** from a breeder... or a Ragdoll... the cat he originally wanted. =P Since they have some of the same characteristics - he doesn't mind which cat - but I'm thinking he might be leaning tword the Ragdolls. I might have to give in on this one - not like I mind - since he let me chose my Himmie. ^_^

I think it would be fun to breed them one day, I'd like to think that I would try to make some pretty cats... *sigh* But that will take a lot more reading - which I wouldn't mind - but I've got to study everything first. It would probably be nice if my fiance was out of the military before then too. =P All that moving around and all...


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

In California pet-quality Maine **** kittens usually cost around $600 and they are worth every penny you spent on them    

Here are the results of my search for Maine **** breeders in South Carolina:

http://breedlist.com/breeders/mai_rt.html#SouthCarolina


----------



## shrubzilla (Jul 29, 2004)

Gabreilla Moushigo said:


> I've seen that site - and I truely wish I could go up there and get a cat. It's just too long of a drive to get a new kitty. =/ But thank you. ^_^



Is the place in Franklin KY?? I was wondering because if the drive was the only thing holding you back, I am in Columbia and this Christmas I plan on going home. Home is Ohio. Franklin would be a short drive out of the way, but if you picked one out I could maybe go and get it?? What do you think?


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Talk to the breeders. While I was searching for Envy one of the breeders I was talking to lived 6 hours away, but was willing to meet me halfway so it would have only been 3 hours. I ended up driving 6 hours to get Envy anyways though since we went with a different breeder. Also, Cat Shows! Find out if there are any cat shows coming to your area around the time you are looking to buy. MANY breeders bring kittens with them and sell them at cat shows. And its a fabulous way to get to know many different breeders at once and compare cats all at the same time. You will probably find that breeders of the same breed have sort of a 'clique' at shows. Everyone knows everyone and some are even nice enough to point you to the best breeder there. Good Luck!


----------



## Gabreilla Moushigo (Jun 14, 2004)

Sorry I haven't checked up on this forum for a while. Yes! I'll actually be getting 2 Maine Coons now! ^_^ *Very excited* Probably for Christmas this year. I'm still not sure about the breeder - and I'm thinking about checking out the cat shows.

I'd really love to have a breeder who has raised their kittens underfoot rather than in a cage like Halifax too... I hope I can find one. ^_^

I know GentleGiants raises their kittys in the house... so I'm really leaning twords them.

I can't wait to get them - they are so sweet and fluffy!

P.S. I think by the time Christmas rolls around I might either be in Atlanta, TN or somewhere Florida. =P My dear might want to make a move after the holidays... but I'm not sure yet. So I'm not sure if a kitty trade off will be possible at that time. But who knows...


----------



## DylansMummy (May 23, 2004)

Dylan was raised in the front room  I would be very concerned really if I had gone to see Dylan and they were confined to a cage... It would just say to me that they didn't care much for the lil pitter patter of paws which in a breeder is bad 

Also find a breeder who'll let you visit the kittens a few times before you pick them up... Because of distance I could only visit Dylan once but I was more than happy with what I saw and how sociable the kittens were (she had 6 Maine **** and 5 Birman kittens running around at the time! Was great!)

Go with reputation and instinct, many breeders now have websites and have guestbooks which should indicate how pleased people have been with previous kittens.

Hayley x x


----------



## Adora (May 22, 2003)

I know a very good Maine **** breeder in California, but I am not sure if it helps. However, if you are interested, feel free to e-mail me.


----------

